# Cannondale ST400? Is it worth anything?



## CTYankeeboy (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a Cannondale ST400 in my basement. I have had it for almost 10 years. I got it as a gift but the frame is too large for me to ride it easily. I am 5'9" and I can't hardly stand over the bar and still touch the ground. I am looking to get back into biking after a few years off and badly needing the exercise. I have to get rid of this bike before I can get another one (Wife says need to go) What should I do with this old bike. Frame is still in good shape. The wheels have been changed and its now a 16 speed. Its the ocean blue/green color. Can post pictures if need be. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

check ebay completed listings to get an idea of what you may get for it if you were to sell on ebay. You didn't give enough info on components (or what year the frame definately is)but I'd say a range of 235-365 or so. If you're unsure call 1800bikeusa (cannondale) with the serial # (bottom of chainstay I think)and they can tell you year and give other info.


----------

